

Need a German translation of a site - davidw

Please don't vote this up, as it's a simple request to see if any regular readers would be willing to do me a favor: translate a site from English to German.  It should take about an hour (that's how long it took my wife to do English-&#62;Italian).  Since the site doesn't make any money right now (and may never, as it's a side project), the best I can do in terms of payment is offer you half of the adsense payments over, say, the next N months (3?).  I can be reached at davidw@dedasys.com<p>Thanks!
======
bayareaguy
Have you tried <http://babelfish.altavista.com/> yet?

~~~
davidw
It's my site - I need to add a German version of it. Babelfish and the like
won't cut it like they might for getting the gist of what a particular site
says.

